
Manifesto for Applied Artificial Intelligence Development - gonzodbg
https://github.com/zeff-ai/ai-manifesto
======
gonzodbg
A handful of folks didn't love the defiant design of ai-manifesto.org so
here's anodyne repo. Content is the same.

A second group of folks, all Data Scientists, took umbrage at the thought that
they should play second fiddle to anyone. This was not all Data Scientists.
Many of those that I respect signed it and welcomed the idea that their role
is primarily supportive of existing software or service delivery processes.

